# Saving knowledge about the Trinity



## Pergamum (Oct 13, 2007)

I recently met some guys who spoke of believing and trusting in Jesus - who was both God and man - for salvation. They also spoke of the Holy Spirit indwelling them. But when I spoke of the Trinity, they did not understand. Three persons in one God - what's that? They believed in Jesus as Saviour and one God.


So, were these guys equipped with saving knowledge or not? They believed more about Jesus than even the OT saints. But they lacked knowledge of the Trinity.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 13, 2007)

I think the answer would be found in their willingness to be discipled. What if Apollos had refused to be taught about Jesus, would he have demonstrated a heart transformed - a willingness to submit to Christ's Church?

Christianity is _discipleship_.


----------



## Iconoclast (Oct 13, 2007)

Pergamum said:


> I recently met some guys who spoke of believing and trusting in Jesus - who was both God and man - for salvation. They also spoke of the Holy Spirit indwelling them. But when I spoke of the Trinity, they did not understand. Three persons in one God - what's that? They believed in Jesus as Saviour and one God.
> 
> 
> So, were these guys equipped with saving knowledge or not? They believed more about Jesus than even the OT saints. But they lacked knowledge of the Trinity.



I agree with Rich on this. If you have opportunity to instruct them in the word,and they are receptive to truth,then 
they might be onto something. If however they are unwilling to consider or look into the verses you offer They might be suspect.
In either case continue to offer both additional teaching,mixed with an explanation of salvation and see if their is a desire to learn more about Christ.


----------

